# How far would you travel to go to a show?



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just curious if anyone can provide their input....

There are a few shows that I am interested in going to over the next couple of months...

How far would you travel in a weekend to go to a Train Show, and would you go for just a day, or would you turn it into a full weekend event?

For example, I live in Cincinnati and I am aware of some shows that are in Chicago, and other locals that are still within driving distance from me, but just wondering in general if it would be worth my time to drive to a show....

Any thoughts/input/comments/suggestions?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Depends on show, my model needs, my schedule, etc...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You should plan on going to the "big" show, the TCA Eastern Division York show. Biggest train show I've ever seen.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

golfermd said:


> Depends on show, my model needs, my schedule, etc...


Yep, my feelings exactly!


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

An hour is about what I can justify.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

For the Great Scale Train show, I would travel about 150 miles. For a Greenberg, I wouldn't drive to the end of my street.


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

I would travel a couple hours but no more, besides I usually get all I am after at the March Meet and that is about an hour from my home so no biggy there.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Never been to York, yet. Thanks would be a weekend, taking in the sites, train show one day. The greenberg show and hour or so. I wasn't impressed with the last one. That might be because I've gotten pickier! Not a lot of junk, I was looking for a project and the beat up stuff was way overpriced for me. I never thought I'd say I'm sticking to ebay for now!


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

D&J Railroad said:


> For the Great Scale Train show, I would travel about 150 miles. For a Greenberg, I wouldn't drive to the end of my street.


Why is this? I've heard negative things about those shows.
If I had a guess it's because prices are higher with more toys than trains and the entry price isn't cheap?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have traveled regularly up to 2-1/2 hours one way to visit a show. But in doing so, I'm finding new places and different vendors with different items for sale than the same people week after week selling the same items I turned down previously. The York show, mentioned by others, is a entirely different show. I stay in a hotel for a couple of days for that one. Besides the "official" York show, there are numerous vendor gatherings in the days leading up to the "official" show. These can be found in some of the surrounding hotels and/or parking lots. So I go out early enough to visit these, then the actual show itself a day or so later. Hint - bring lots of $$ and bags/boxes, a van or truck would help too.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

ravex1049 said:


> Why is this? I've heard negative things about those shows.
> If I had a guess it's because prices are higher with more toys than trains and the entry price isn't cheap?


All the Greenberg shows I have been to offer a large assortment of toys, dolls and some train sets for the kiddies. Very little in the line of modelers supplies and train stuff of interest.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

For me, if it is within 200 miles and works with my schedule, then I will go. Been to that one national touring train show that came to Sacramento back when I was 12.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I traveled 5 hours and spent the weekend for the Amherst show in MA. It's a great show, so much to see. Again, bring money and bags . . . and a cart if you can. 

I wish I could make it again this year, but it's not in the cards. It's happening Jan. 25 and 26.


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*Travel*

I used to go hundreds of miles just for the fun of it but now I am pooped out so is 75 miles or less. Went to many GATS but they seem to be mostly dealers and I can in most cases, I can buy online for less. Local club shows are best for me and once in awhile find something to buy or see old and I mean old friends !


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

erkenbrand said:


> I traveled 5 hours and spent the weekend for the Amherst show in MA. It's a great show, so much to see. Again, bring money and bags . . . and a cart if you can.
> 
> I wish I could make it again this year, but it's not in the cards. It's happening Jan. 25 and 26.


I'm bummed I can't make it to Amherst for that show.

It's not that far from where I am, but right now it would be financial suicide.

Maybe next year.


----------

